# How Do I install Bluetooth 9w7 as a complete retrofit to RNS 510 in my 2010 CC



## bricko (Aug 21, 2010)

When I order my CC VW Australia were still offering a very substandard and expensive bluetooth option which I did not order thinking I could retrofit blue tooth to my CC after I received it.

I have just purchased and received the 9w7 unit from the guy in poland together with the wiring harness.
Being a novice at installing this unit I have been able to remove the various bits and pieces thanks to the excellent instruction others have posted, and an now ready to connect up the harness.

I have hit a problem and now am looking for advice.

I have a factory installed voice guided system in my 2010 delivered CC and do not want to remove the microphone and replace it with the one supplied with the harness.

Can any one give me instruction how to connect up this bypass harness correctly as I do not want to damage my beautiful machine.

Or is there anyone in Sydney Australia who can do this retrofit for me?

Cheers
Bricko


----------



## bricko (Aug 21, 2010)

*Come on folks, Am I the only one trying to do this?*

Hi Folks surely I am not the only one trying to do this mod. 
I just need a little help to integrate the existing Microphone into the new loom.

From what I am starting to understand all I need to do is bring the micrphone pins into the new loom and jumper them to the output terminals on the RSN510 to the bluetooth unit imput?
Cheers 
Bricko.


----------



## bricko (Aug 21, 2010)

*Fantastic I'll try that and let you know what happens.*

Thanks for that its exactly what I needed. I'll give it a go and let you all know what happens.
Cheers 
Bricko


----------



## jussef01 (Sep 28, 2010)

*wiring Harness*

What is the VW part number of the Harness, is the foamy case supplied with the unit.


----------



## bricko (Aug 21, 2010)

The foamy case was not supplied with the PW& unit and I sorry but I do not know what the harness part number is. I purchased from the guy in poland and had no trouble at all. 
Cheers, 
craig


----------



## WCBB (Nov 10, 2010)

*09 cc vr6*

I have an 09 VR6 with the RNS 510 and a factory installed Volk-L system which I'm dissapointed in. I'm curious if upgrading from Volk-L to the 9w7 is even possible. It sounds from this thread that such an upgrade is possible. Anyone have enough info that I can take to an installer? I confirmed that there is no module beneath the passenger seat. I've read elsewhere that the Volk-L module is behind the RNS-510. If that is so, can the 9w7 even fit back there? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jejarr (Nov 22, 2010)

hello-

i just purchased a 2009 cc and am in the same boat... have the touch screen nav radio/system- no box under the seat... have an iphone 4 and would like to change/upgrade/whatever to something that would work with my car--

thanks


----------



## bricko (Aug 21, 2010)

*I bought the 9w7 unit to upgrade my CC*

So I have purchased the 9w7 unit and the upgrade wiring harness. 

My CC has the 510 navigation and voice control installed from the factory.

I purchased the 9w7 unit and the harness which is all you will need from
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-B...6-035-730-C-A2DP-/170517510678#ht_4576wt_1167 

http://www.car-systems.pl

The Harness comes with a microphone but is easily removed and replaced by the existing microphone by just installing the wiring pins into the harness plug.

The kit did not come with the foam box that it would normally sit in under the seat but a simple bracket will be easy to make.

After this is all installed you will have to find someone or your local VW dealer with Vagcom software to turn on several software switches for your kit to be recognised buy the nav unit and make steering wheel buttons operational.

I will be installing my system hopefully this weekend. It should be extremely simple.

Cheers 
Craig


----------



## bricko (Aug 21, 2010)

*9W7 It Works brilliantly! Conditions apply.*

Today I installed the 9W7 unit into my 2010 CC. 
As I already had a RNS510 in the car with voice control I wanted to install the unit I bought from car-systems in Poland utilising my existing microphone. 

This meant I had to swap out the pins for the microphone input into the pass through harness and connect the bluetooth module mic input to the output cable that is on the supplied harness. this connects the existing microphone to the bluetooth unit as well. 

Doing this was easy you can slide the black pin block out sideways from the green connecting block and remove the pins from it. Do the same for the black supplied block in the supplied wiring harness that comes with the bluetooth unit and then click it all back into place as per the instructions that you download from the car-systems website. 

The rest of the installation was easy once I got my head wrapped around the cabling adjustments. 

if you were using the supplied microphone the installation would be a 20 minute job. 
I powered it up pressed pair on my iphone it found the unit straight away entered 0000 as the pin code and bingo its connected and working. 

Ok so now for the bits that need to be reprogrammed. 

The steering wheel needs to be reprogrammed as the voice activation and the telephone button do not work. 

The reversing camera is not working either on the screen although the sensors still work. Guess that this is a programming issue but am going to check that the camera cable didn't come loose when I reinstalled the unit. 

Bluetooth from my iphone works brilliantly. went into my phone selected ipod and pressed the blue symbol that started bluetooth streaming , then went to media in the rns510 and selected the source as bluetooth and out came the clear sound of my music. 

So the end result is I now have voice activated telephone in my car that is clear and really easy to use with all my phonebook functionality, now wires were cut and I saved a bucket of money and ended up with the latest bluetooth module and I think just have to use vagcom at my next service to get the dealer to reprogram the steering wheel switches. 

I am happy to answer any questions. 
Cheers , time for a glass of champagne. 
Craig 
Sydney Australia


----------



## bricko (Aug 21, 2010)

*9w7 install to my cc works brilliantly*

So I pulledthe rns510 and checked the cables turns out that the reversing camera plug wasn't inserted properly. So the end result was installed the 9w7 my recognized it, voice control works brilliantly steering when buttons need programing which I'll get done next service but the push to talk button on the rns510 will do just fine for now and the Bluetooth music streaming from my iPhone is just awesome.


----------



## WCBB (Nov 10, 2010)

*9w7 install*

Thanks a ton for your detailed response bricko. You say that you installed your device in a 2010 vehicle that already had voice control. Does that mean that you already had a 9w2 installed in your car? I'm concerned as I currently have nothing under my passenger seat (rather, I have a Volk-L somewhere in the dash) and I have no wiring that I am aware of going to the passenger seat. How will I get wiring there? Does the kit that you purchased have enough length in the harness to even reach the passenger seat?

Thanks,


----------



## bricko (Aug 21, 2010)

*9w7install*

In answer to you questions:-
I had no Bluetooth unit of any kind supplied with my car.
The kit I bought came with the 9w7 unit which was fixed into the carpet very easily with 4 screws which gripped the carpet easily and securely. The kit came with a piggyback wiring harness that is long enough to slide under the carpet and up into the dash and was vey easy to install and it also cam with a microphone which was redundant in my case as my rns510 already had a microphone installed. Really very simple all in all.


----------



## bricko (Aug 21, 2010)

*9w7install*

Ps put it under the seat that has nothing under it. The carpet will have knockouts on the console hump for the cables to go through.
Cheers 
Bricko


----------



## WCBB (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you place the 9w7 unit under the driver or passenger seat?


----------



## iackerman (Feb 21, 2011)

*Fiscon-Mobile*

"I" have been researching for over a month right now. My wife bought a 2009 and it was not clear it did not have bluetooth. I point out "I" have because the dealerships around here have no intention of selling a bluetooth option nor do they really know what they are selling. If you are interested, go to the following website.

www.fiscon-mobile.com

I have not bought yet but will be in about a month. This appears simple to install (with instructions and phone support. 

From what I can see, this will enable your car with the same BT as a 2011 VW CC.


----------



## Dadbeh (Apr 1, 2015)

bricko said:


> Today I installed the 9W7 unit into my 2010 CC.
> As I already had a RNS510 in the car with voice control I wanted to install the unit I bought from car-systems in Poland utilising my existing microphone.
> 
> This meant I had to swap out the pins for the microphone input into the pass through harness and connect the bluetooth module mic input to the output cable that is on the supplied harness. this connects the existing microphone to the bluetooth unit as well.
> ...


thanks man, thats awesome
i have RCD510 in my car though, it doesnt have navigation. any advice on how to approach adding bluetooth to it?


----------



## MazdaRehab (Nov 21, 2014)

Haha, you are replying to a post from 5 years ago! It depends on what year your CC is. Are you trying to do audio or just phone?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Maybe you guys will be able to help me if you're still around from 2010! I replaced my Volk-L, which was installed in 2012 by a VW dealer, with a 9w7. The RNS reads the MUTE button as a PHONE button and I have the Phone menu in the MFA, but the steering wheel buttons don't work in that menu. I can go up and down the list but not select anything. My phone will see the 9w7, connect to it and wait for a response from the car. I can't click OK on the wheel to finish pairing, leaving me with nothing. Any suggestions? I've done all the correct VCDS coding to enable module 77 - Telephone but I have disabled PTT, which shouldn't make a difference. I'm really frustrated that it doesn't work!


----------



## tony geronimo (Jul 1, 2021)

bricko said:


> *9W7 It Works brilliantly! Conditions apply.*
> 
> Today I installed the 9W7 unit into my 2010 CC.
> As I already had a RNS510 in the car with voice control I wanted to install the unit I bought from car-systems in Poland utilising my existing microphone.
> ...


I have installed a 9W7 Bluetooth module in my 2008 R36 Passat and updated my cluster to a White Cluster.My telephone buttons on my steering wheel don’t work only the volume buttons work.What can be the problem?Telephone works on my RNS510.


----------

